# JD 850 is making engine oil



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

To start:...
Put a new hydraulic pump on a J.D. 850 tractor...Old one put shavings in the system.....yea..not good..

Spent a lot of time on the hydraulics...
Daughter has it now in San Antonio..
Says the engine oil increases and the hydraulic oil disappears...

Son is hoping its the pump...no way Hyd. Pump is losing oil into the engine..its a sealed pump..

Any ideas how hydraulic oil is getting into the engine oil?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Unfamiliar with a John Deere 850, but is it a belt driven pump or does it attach to the engine block then?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The new pump is leaking past the drive and into the timing case of the engine.


----------

